# What tips for making lure symmetrical?



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey guys I recently started making some cranks out of wood. The problem im having is making the lure symmetrical so its close to even shape,contours on both sides. Any tips?


----------



## Musky Lip (Jan 5, 2011)

table router is the easiest way.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

I cut up a cheap plastic crankbait into several cross sections. Then use these to draw a template on stiff paper. Mark the center line and cut the drawing in half. You now have templates to check for high or low spots on your carving.


----------

